# I am a Christian that has Social anxiety



## bigcat1967

If you read the title - just wondering if I'm not alone. Please let me know that you are a Christian (if you are) and that you have these fears.


----------



## Natey

There are many Christians that have Social Anxiety, you sir are definitely NOT alone.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I am Christian. I've struggle with social anxiety for most of my life. God has done such a great work in me that I have overcome much of my shyness. I still have my weaknesses though. I am currently working on areas that need improvement. You're definitely not alone.


----------



## Royals

I also have my own weaknesses or troubles but God definately helps us all pull through it!


----------



## Joshua90

I'm Christian, Catholic, and have had it from a very young age. I do agree with Royals though, God is there with us every step of the way.


----------



## smilinggnome

I can sympathize as well. I so wish many times that I could just feel normal and not like I have always force myself through situations. My SA makes me feel really awkward after church when everyone talks to each other before they leave. I really don't have any close friends there except my family, so when they are talking to other people I mostly just stand around because I freeze up when trying to talk to people. They've decided to start a young adults class at our church for the 20 somethings/early 30 somethings, and it starts tomorrow. I'm already really nervous about it because I have no idea what it's going to be like, and I'm afraid of being put on the spot and looking like an idiot. The class will only be me and maybe 5-7 other people. I quit going to a previous class there because the class made me nervous, and now I feel like I am obligated to go to this one because there are so few people. It's not that I don't want to study, I just would rather not study in a group like that.


----------



## hawkmoon

Yes, the part where you gotta turn around and shake your neighbors' hands' it rough, ain't it!


----------



## millenniumman75

bigcat1967 said:


> If you read the title - just wondering if I'm not alone. Please let me know that you are a Christian (if you are) and that you have these fears.


You are not alone.


----------



## hobo10

Yup, you are definitely not alone my friend. Overcoming my SA is one of the things I pray about the most. I just started going to church in January but have still not spoken with ANYONE. My church offers various small groups and they put you into groups with people of your gender and age bracket. I want to join one SO badly as I know we are not meant to walk with Christ alone. But I am so scared to join...I just hate the thought of trying to interject myself in on a bunch of people who already know each other. What if I don't fit in? Ugh...stupid. SA...


----------



## hobo10

smilinggnome said:


> I can sympathize as well. I so wish many times that I could just feel normal and not like I have always force myself through situations. My SA makes me feel really awkward after church when everyone talks to each other before they leave. I really don't have any close friends there except my family, so when they are talking to other people I mostly just stand around because I freeze up when trying to talk to people. They've decided to start a young adults class at our church for the 20 somethings/early 30 somethings, and it starts tomorrow. I'm already really nervous about it because I have no idea what it's going to be like, and I'm afraid of being put on the spot and looking like an idiot. The class will only be me and maybe 5-7 other people. I quit going to a previous class there because the class made me nervous, and now I feel like I am obligated to go to this one because there are so few people. It's not that I don't want to study, I just would rather not study in a group like that.


Hey, how did the first day of class go? Did you know anyone there?

I admire your bravery for going! I myself started going to church in January but have still not talked to a single soul...its a VERY large church so no one notices that I don't talk to anyone. I am trying to work up the courage to join a small group with people around my age range (mid 20s) but my SA prevents me from doing so. I am so afraid of interjecting myself onto a group of people who already all know each other. What if I can't relate to them? What if no one talks to me? Ugh...


----------



## shygirl14

Your not alone, I struggle with anxiety and have my good days and bad days. As hard as it can get, I know I need to continue and keep God in my thoughts and prayers.



Shy


----------



## IveGotToast

I am too. It's nice to know that i'm not alone in this.


----------



## Ayvee

I'm Christian too and have severe SA. You are definitely not alone in this. I don't really think it's religion that determines this type of thing, although it definitely helps to be able to turn to God at hard times.


----------



## silentk

You definitely aren't alone!


----------



## ucmethruitall

smilinggnome said:


> I can sympathize as well. I so wish many times that I could just feel normal and not like I have always force myself through situations. My SA makes me feel really awkward after church when everyone talks to each other before they leave. I really don't have any close friends there except my family, so when they are talking to other people I mostly just stand around because I freeze up when trying to talk to people


Story of my life. I feel so awkward. Im glad that I'm not alone. Sometimes i just sit and mess with my phone while everyone is mingling.


----------



## Under My Mask

*Using Christ love to defeat fear...*

My girlfriend and I both suffer from social anxiety disorder, and have dedicated our lives to the healing power found in love...to defeat fear. We are actually boldly going where no other has gone and making a documentary about this subject matter that truly conflicts with most treatment methods on the market. We bravely interviewed last weekend on the subject matter that you might find very interesting from a Christian perspective.


----------



## mneuhardt

I have to pray everyday to fight my Anxiety, before I needed medications that never truly worked. So you are not alone.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am on Paxil - it works, but the weight gain, the bruxism, and the sweating! 
I am far better than I was when I was first diagnosed, so it might be a sign that I could reduce my dosage soon.

You guys photograph well and appear confident .


----------

